# 2004 arctic cat 650 v2 u-joints



## Monster500s (Sep 3, 2015)

I think its Precision #392 for the front. Do any body know another cross reference number for Autozone or O'Reilly's. Trying to fine something in stock.


----------



## Monster500s (Sep 3, 2015)

Anybody?


----------

